# DW mix CD



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok following on from this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268729

Thought it would be a bit of a laugh to make up DW mix cd -

So using

Snow (foam) Patrol
(MircoFibre) Madness

Add some more think we should include songs as well !


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Iron(X) maiden


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The obvious one...
Car Wash  (Rose Royce)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lostprophets - Burn Burn... snow foaming and the start of the detail

Under the boardwalk... chilled out for machine polishing

We are the champions (for when it's all done)

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Atomic Mitten


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

A few obscure ones :lol:

Mint Car - The Cure(D)
Back to Black - Whinehouse.
Squares - The Beta Band
Dry The Rain - The Beta Band
Song For Clay - Block Party
It's Only (SUPER)Natural - Crowded House
True Colours - Cyndi Lauper
Steam Machine - Daft Punk
Flex - Dizzie Rascal
Hazy Daze - Stone Temple Pilots
Reflecting - Lethal Bizzle
Water Runs Dry - Boyz ii Men


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Real car related songs

Born To Run - The Boss Man
Cars - Gary Numan 
Drive - The Cars
Drive My Car - The Beatles
Erase / Rewind - The Cardigans 
Fast Car - Tracy Chapman 
Get out of My Dreams, Get into My Car - Billy Ocean








Highway to Hell - AC/DC 
I drove all night - Roy Orbison
Keep the car running - Arcade Fire
Keep on Truckin' - Eddie Kendricks
Life in the Fast Lane - The Eagles 
Little Red Corvette - Prince :argie:
Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
No Cars Go - Arcade Fire
Nightcall - Kavinsky (Theme from Drive Soundtrack) :argie:
Nuttin but a G thang - Dr Dre
Rollin - Limp Bizkit
Steve McQueen - M83
Take It Easy - The Eagles 
The Chain - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wheels of Steel-Saxon


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Queen - I'm in love with my car

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Queen.. Under pressure...


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

The eagles: Hotel California (scents)


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Travis: why does it always rain on me...:detailer:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Reo: Shine on...


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Bill Withers 'Easy Like Sunday Morning' (when a lot of people wash their cars )

Nightmares On Wax 'Nights Interlude' (A favourite of mine)


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Madness - Driving in my car

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------

